# Turn off the Voice?



## centeryourmind (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone know how to turn off the talking prompts? For example If i create a folder on the home screen and click on it, the phone says "the folder is open" or the "the folder is closed"

Other parts of the phone do similar things. All Accessibility settings are off. I even tried to turn them on then back off. Still the same problem.


----------

